# Best Source for Deodorant Containers?



## Euphoric (Dec 1, 2009)

Please?  

I have looked at a few places but have not found the clear ones that I would prefer with the push up thingy.

I am located in P.A.


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 1, 2009)

I used to get the clear push-ups from green girl basics.


----------



## awi (Dec 1, 2009)

I get tubes from cotton blossom crafts and love them.  Following is the link.

http://www.cottonblossomcrafts.com/push_up_tube.htm


----------



## Euphoric (Dec 1, 2009)

I found an example on Etsy.

http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.ph...de&ga_page=6&includes[]=tags&includes[]=title


----------



## Euphoric (Dec 1, 2009)

I buy my soap dishes from that store awi and always look at those round ones but not sure how they would work for a deodorant?  They seem so small....


----------



## Euphoric (Dec 1, 2009)

Actually now that I think about it I only use about a dime sized amount on my finger when I do use it, a little goes a long way.  Thanks I may try these.


----------



## awi (Dec 1, 2009)

Euphoric said:
			
		

> I buy my soap dishes from that store awi and always look at those round ones but not sure how they would work for a deodorant?  They seem so small....



They might be a little small, just depends on what you are looking for.  They say they hold 1 ounce, but they hold much more than that.  I love them...very sturdy and I have never had one break.


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 1, 2009)

Ah, ha! Here they are. Aquatech has them $17.00 for 25 and it includes shipping. I get mine there but use the white. I forgot they had the naturals too.


----------



## Euphoric (Dec 2, 2009)

That's it! 

2.5oz/75gram Natural Deodorant Stick Frosted. Oval Shape. Features a twist up/twist down action



Sweet thanks!


----------



## Euphoric (Dec 2, 2009)

Just noticed they are in Canada ... wonder what shipping will be to U.S. ...


----------



## carebear (Dec 2, 2009)

Euphoric said:
			
		

> I found an example on Etsy.
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.ph...de&ga_page=6&includes[]=tags&includes[]=title


those are natural and twist up, not clear and push up.

elements bath and beauty are good for this sort of thing, I think.


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 2, 2009)

That sis the price w/ shipping already added in. There areno additional costs.


----------



## bombus (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi Euphoric- try Elements Bath and Body. They are in Kentucky.
Here's the link:

http://www.elementsbathandbody.com/2-oz ... r-486.html


----------



## Euphoric (Dec 5, 2009)

The Canadian site only ships to Canada apparently ... Thanks though


I ordered from the Elements site, I got the 2 oz Natural round tubes with a twist-up (propel/repel) base, some cool little sprayer bottles, and misc. other items lol. Shipping cost was very low compared to what I'm used too lol.

Have you used any of their FO's?

I'm Much Obliged

Thanks


----------



## Euphoric (Dec 5, 2009)

Do you have any pro's and con's for push up v.s. twist up deodorant containers, for use with handmade deodorant.  I'm using coconut oil, cornstarch, and Sodium Bicarbonate recipe.


----------



## bombus (Dec 6, 2009)

I don't have any experience with push-ups, but it seems like the product would get pushed back into the tube when you were applying deodorant. 
 I think it's a little hard to control with your fingers pushing up from the bottom, and if you get it pushed up too far, you have to push on the top of the
product to get it back down. I like the twist-ups because they stay put.

Sorry, I have not tried any of their FO's, but they sent me a free sample last time I ordered their waterproof labels. Haven't tried it yet.


----------

